# Buying a 17ft fiberglass canoe



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I have the opportunity to to buy a 17ft fiberglass canoe.... Is this 2 big for 2 people to handle? Any advice or experience is welcome!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Without knowing anything about the canoe, I can say that nearly every 17 foot canoe on the planet is designed for two paddlers.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the obvious  just curious how they handle!


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Keep in mind what kind of water you will mainly be using it on. I have always heard that fiberglass canoes are a poor choice for rivers compared to aluminum because of all the rocks one may encounter. That is just hearsay; don't have any experience with a fiberglass canoe.

That may have been obvious though.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Any advice or experience is welcome!





Bubbagon said:


> Without knowing anything about the canoe, I can say that nearly every 17 foot canoe on the planet is designed for two paddlers.





The Fishing Addict said:


> Thanks for the obvious


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not sure if your being snarky or being an ahole. But without knowing anything at all about the canoe, I answered your question the best I could. You asked "Is this 2 big for 2 people to handle"...(I'm guessing from the typing that you're a teenage girl) and the answer is that most 17 canoes are made to be "handled" by two people. And you did indeed ask for ANY advice.
But there are a BUNCH of different kinds of 17 foot canoes, with different designs, for different purposes. Do you know what kind of canoe it is? Make and model?
If not, I'm sticking by my original answer.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

*correction to my original post I meant is it hard for 2 people to handle!


----------



## Nightcrawler666 (Apr 17, 2014)

The hardest part is getting it in the water. Take a second person to check it out, pick it up and lift it over your heads. If you feel like you can walk it to any shoreline you're looking to access, you should be good.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Also if u can take it out for a test paddle before buying it , get both people in and see how tippy it may be, do a few leans in it and paddling around you'll know then if that's the one .i had a 13 footer glass canoe and it was real tippy, sold it and got a sports pal aluminum one.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thank you everyone for all the advice


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Best of luck.


----------



## Yourhopeandream (Jul 12, 2014)

Not sure if you've decided yet or even if you'll look at this topic again. But I just got a 17ft glass canoe that I got off my boss. He use to solo some heavy Rapids in it. I took it to lake fish and although it's bulky and heavy it's not too bad to move solo when loading or unloading. Then to control the boat on the lake I don't have a problem. If I feel the wind or waves are taking me I just get in the center of the boat and paddle from there... It's a 1970ish sawyer 17ft. I love it and it's a fast canoe. It's not too much for one person to handle let alone 2


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for your response! What by glass... Do you mean fiberglass?


----------



## Yourhopeandream (Jul 12, 2014)

Yep just a shorthand of fiberglass my bad


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Hes right about the river and glass canoes. I wore a hole twice in mine in the maumee. The second time i junked it
Actually holes kinda ate the keel !6 ft Sawyer


----------



## EcoAngler (Mar 31, 2011)

I love my fiberglass canoes. Own two solos in glass NOW. Neat thing is that are lighter than the plastic and royalex. Faster than everything but Kevlar. and slip thru the water. Mine haven't worn thru yet. I did add Kevlar skid plates to the bow and stern to protect from beaching and missed stones. Paddling a Wenonah Rendezvous and a Sawyer Oscoda. Son owns a Sawyer tandem in glass.. Go for the glass. it repairs easy if needed


----------



## EcoAngler (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh! Just to set the environment we are all stream and river anglers. So we have all the obstacles and bumps.


----------

